# Whole chicken vs boneless skinless breasts



## justbecool1234 (Sep 12, 2015)

When I start my bulk, Im thinking about just baking or doing a whole rotisserie chicken everyday.  Taking out all the bones and maybe some of the skin, I should end up with about 4 pounds of meat.  The idea seems like it would be cheaper and more convenient.  What do you guys think?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2015)

I throw down a rotisserie chicken as a meal when I'm traveling. If the fat & sodium aren't a problem for you (you're bulking so I'm assuming this is ok), I think they're a good source of ready food. Not sure though I'd base my diet around them due to the high sodium content.

When you can, prepping your own meals is always preferred as you can be more precise with your macros. Perhaps start with a split: cook your meals 1x per week and make enough for 3-4 days, then alternate your prepped food with the store-bough chicken.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 12, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I throw down a rotisserie chicken as a meal when I'm traveling. If the fat & sodium aren't a problem for you (you're bulking so I'm assuming this is ok), I think they're a good source of ready food. Not sure though I'd base my diet around them due to the high sodium content.
> 
> When you can, prepping your own meals is always preferred as you can be more precise with your macros. Perhaps start with a split: cook your meals 1x per week and make enough for 3-4 days, then alternate your prepped food with the store-bough chicken.


Thanks for the reply!  I wouldnt be buy already prepped chickens.  I would be preparing the raw chicken myself and stripping it of the bones and most of the skin.  I would piece it and weigh it out into my meals.  I think I would be spending half as much money than on chicken breasts.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 12, 2015)

Have you ever looked at bulk chicken thighs? Ton of meat with one bone and nearly half the price of boneless breasts. They have a little bit more fat usually but if you cook on a broiling pan it comes out really clean.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2015)

MIKE53ALI said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I wouldnt be buy already prepped chickens.  I would be preparing the raw chicken myself and stripping it of the bones and most of the skin.  I would piece it and weigh it out into my meals.  I think I would be spending half as much money than on chicken breasts.



Understood, I missed your initial intent.

x2 then on Toolsteel's suggestion with bulk thighs. Easy to debone and prep. I've also found boneless thighs for cheap ($1.99 per lb) on occasion.


----------



## HDH (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been getting boneless breasts from Walmart for $1.99 lb. They are the family packs and range from 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 lbs each. 

I go through just about 3 a week. Super easy to prep. 

Google "Bake juicy chicken breast" and some good shit pops up.

H


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 12, 2015)

Chicken is my favorite I prefer dark meat on left over days. White meat is too dry to eat on a reg basis for me. Rotisserie is the way to go 

For fun try beer can chicken its awesome and much moister than rotisserie. I have made marinated steaks and beer can chicken together a few times an ate more chicken than beef. It's worth a try.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 12, 2015)

Those walmart boneless skinless are tough to beat at 199 a pound. Its a big pack for around 10 bucks and they are great big succulent breasts. No fun intended, well maybe just a nipple. I prefer the breast boneless skinless and have mastered the preparation.  I use a chicken breast cooker, it takes one minute to preheat and 20 minutes to cook them to perfection. Which is also the same time it takes to cook the rice. Here is my work station seated above the deep freezer that I stockpile meat in. No fun intended.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dex (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't know how to calculate the whole chicken. I can weigh it, but should you separate all the different parts and weigh/calculate them each? Sounds like too much work.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Sep 12, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Understood, I missed your initial intent.
> 
> x2 then on Toolsteel's suggestion with bulk thighs. Easy to debone and prep. I've also found boneless thighs for cheap ($1.99 per lb) on occasion.


I must be lucky here then because breasts here are usually $1.99/lb at wallyworld.  Thighs are probably $1.49/lb.  And whole chicken I just found for $1/lb.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 12, 2015)

Dex said:


> I don't know how to calculate the whole chicken. I can weigh it, but should you separate all the different parts and weigh/calculate them each? Sounds like too much work.



If your on a calorie counting diet for lean gains then you can weigh the breasts. But if your eating the whole chicken on a bulk then your probably not gunna worry much about caloric precision. Nothing more macho than eating a whole chicken and looking down at a clean carcass.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 12, 2015)

I was doing like 3-4 a week but mine only had about 1lb of meat on it.


----------



## mickems (Sep 12, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I throw down a rotisserie chicken as a meal when I'm traveling. If the fat & sodium aren't a problem for you (you're bulking so I'm assuming this is ok), I think they're a good source of ready food. Not sure though I'd base my diet around them due to the high sodium content.
> 
> When you can, prepping your own meals is always preferred as you can be more precise with your macros. Perhaps start with a split: cook your meals 1x per week and make enough for 3-4 days, then alternate your prepped food with the store-bough chicken.





those rotisseries chix are really cheap too. I could pound them down quick.


----------



## UnBro (Sep 30, 2015)

Bulking, I'll do the rotisserie - eat it clean - maximum calories.  Cutting or maintenance, I'll do chicken breast.  Cleaner, leaner.


----------



## zROgravity (Sep 30, 2015)

in texas united supermarkets were offering a 10lb bag of thighs and legs for 4.99!! i picked up 5 haha, bones and skin still there but we throw 3 into a crockpot with some seasoning let it cook on high for about 4-5 hours then let it slow cook for like another 8. i know a long time but reason is at the end the thigh bones are tender enough to break and you can get that sweet delicious marrow  and the chicken is really juicy and tender.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 3, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Have you ever looked at bulk chicken thighs? Ton of meat with one bone and nearly half the price of boneless breasts. They have a little bit more fat usually but if you cook on a broiling pan it comes out really clean.



Yep, and thighs really aren't that bad if you trim them up a bit before you cook them. Usually they have a bit too much extra skin and fat on them that could be trimmed off and still keep them tasty without all the extra fat and skin.


----------

